# Diamond corrected brands and recalled codes. Summary inside.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Diamond corrected Friday's recall. Now 12 brands are affected. Attached is a summary of brands and codes.

PLEASE share this information!

Diamond Dog Food Recall Summary


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

This just keeps going and going. I am so glad I switched to Orijin when I did. I used to feed natural balance.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

broken link ?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Christabelle said:


> broken link ?


Hopefully I fixed it!


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

Karen, How thoughtful of you! I was going to post about the recall when I read about it in my My Maine **** Cat forum today. You beat me to it, LOL! Thankfully I feed Blue Buffalo!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Karen! I've been posting these recall updates on my Facebook. I really hope people are aware of them.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

this is just so bad now!  x


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> this is just so bad now!  x


It is!! It's horrible. We have a bag of taste of the wild here but it's going back today and she is going back on ziwi peak with some acana


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> It is!! It's horrible. We have a bag of taste of the wild here but it's going back today and she is going back on ziwi peak with some acana


yes  mine are on acana and its the best! as long as you give the right amount! lol x


----------

